# iPhone Capacity Questions



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Curious.  What capacity do you all have on your iphones (16GB, 32GB, etc)  Would you go different next time.

Carol


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I got the 32 and so far it is more than adequate.  I would buy that size again.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

pugmom said:


> I got the 32 and so far it is more than adequate. I would buy that size again.


I have the 32 GB, and it's fine. I have ALL of my music on it, as well as a couple of hundred apps, and it's not full yet.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the 64 and if they had offered a 128 I would have gotten that. Mine is full and seems to stay that way. I have lots of apps, photos, music, videos, and audiobooks, all taking up space rather equally.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I always got the biggest available, which up to this point (iPhone 4--didn't see a reason to get the 4s) was 32GB.  But I'm pretty content with that size and will probably stick with it on the 5.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm getting an iPhone soon (dumping the Android phone). Since my iPod touch is 32 gig and I'm not near to filling it up, I'll probably go with the 32 gig iPhone.

Mike


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

jmiked said:


> I'm getting an iPhone soon (dumping the Android phone). Since my iPod touch is 32 gig and I'm not near to filling it up, I'll probably go with the 32 gig iPhone.
> 
> Mike


Are you getting the 4S or waiting for the 5?

My husband had an Android phone for about a week before he returned it for an iPhone. He didn't like the Android at all.

Carol


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

sadievan said:


> Are you getting the 4S or waiting for the 5?
> 
> My husband had an Android phone for about a week before he returned it for an iPhone. He didn't like the Android at all.
> 
> Carol


I'll probably wait for the announcement at WWDC to decide. If Apple goes to a larger screen/phone, then I'll go ahead and get the 4S. The larger the phone, the more of a hassle to carry it around when I'm hiking or biking.

If they don't increase the physical size of the device, then maybe I'll consider the new one, but it might depend on when it goes on sale.

Odds are that I'll get a 4S.

I gave the Android phone a fair trial, I've had it for five months.

Mike


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

jmiked said:


> I'll probably wait for the announcement at WWDC to decide. If Apple goes to a larger screen/phone, then I'll go ahead and get the 4S. The larger the phone, the more of a hassle to carry it around when I'm hiking or biking.
> 
> If they don't increase the physical size of the device, then maybe I'll consider the new one, but it might depend on when it goes on sale.
> 
> ...


That's about what I'm gonna do too. Went into the AT&T store the other day and then chickened out. Figured I'd wait another month and see if they announced anything at the conference. I don't want a larger screen either. If there's no phone til October, I'll get the 4s. Probably go with the 32GB one. If they announce one at the WWDC then the 4S will probably go on sale. Only bad thing is if they follow previous years, you will only be able to buy the smallest capacity of the old (4S) iPhone. That would be 16GB. What I may do is wait til closer to the conference and get one and that way I'd be in my 30 day return window if a new one is announced. Most say it won't be til October though.

If the new one is gonna be released right away, I may get the new one depending on the size and see if there are any bugs in it.

Carol


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'll probably wait for the announcement at WWDC to decide. If Apple goes to a larger screen/phone, then I'll go ahead and get the 4S. The larger the phone, the more of a hassle to carry it around when I'm hiking or biking.


It's highly unlikely they'll announce a new phone at WWDC. They'll certainly preview iOS 6, but I wouldn't expect to see new hardware. The September iPod event has pretty much become the iPhone/iPod event, and I'd expect to see the new phone shown off then.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

geko29 said:


> It's highly unlikely they'll announce a new phone at WWDC. They'll certainly preview iOS 6, but I wouldn't expect to see new hardware. The September iPod event has pretty much become the iPhone/iPod event, and I'd expect to see the new phone shown off then.


That's my thought also

Carol


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I had a 32gb 3GS and didn't come anywhere close to using all of the storage in the 18 months that I had that phone, so when I upgraded to the 4S a few months ago, I went with 16gb.  At the time, I felt it was a waste to spend the extra money for additional storage that, based on my 3GS usage, wouldn't be needed.  In retrospect, I wish I'd gone with the 32gb 4S.  I find that I take many more photos and videos with the awesome 4S camera than I ever took with the 3GS, and even though I back up to iCloud, I like to keep all of my photos and videos on my phone.  I currently have 3.4gb available on my phone, which is still really a good chunk of space, but could easily be filled with more photos and additional music.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

planet_janet said:


> I had a 32gb 3GS and didn't come anywhere close to using all of the storage in the 18 months that I had that phone, so when I upgraded to the 4S a few months ago, I went with 16gb. At the time, I felt it was a waste to spend the extra money for additional storage that, based on my 3GS usage, wouldn't be needed. In retrospect, I wish I'd gone with the 32gb 4S. I find that I take many more photos and videos with the awesome 4S camera than I ever took with the 3GS, and even though I back up to iCloud, I like to keep all of my photos and videos on my phone. I currently have 3.4gb available on my phone, which is still really a good chunk of space, but could easily be filled with more photos and additional music.


Thanks for that info. Yes I'll go with the 32gb one. I'm kind of waiting til next week to see if anything is announced at the conference.

Carol


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that Virgin Mobile will carrying the 4S, it looks as though I'll finally get an iPhone. Unfortunately, they only have the 16 gig model. So I'll probably still have to use my iPod touch.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I went 16.  I'd go bigger next time as I'd like to put more of my music on it (I have like 26 gigs of music).

It's more convenient than my old mp3 player since my phone is always with me.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Just an update.  I went Monday and got the 32GB 4S.  

Carol


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations! I'm planning on getting the 4s 32g before Verizon changes its plans.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Vet said:


> Congratulations! I'm planning on getting the 4s 32g before Verizon changes its plans.


Thanks. It really is nice. You'll like it. Got a Speck Candyshell case for it too.

Carol


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'll have to check out that case! My DH asked me how many iThings do I really need with 32g capacity. I have an iPad with 32g and an iPod with 32g. I'll probably give the iPod to my sister.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Vet said:


> I'll have to check out that case! My DH asked me how many iThings do I really need with 32g capacity. I have an iPad with 32g and an iPod with 32g. I'll probably give the iPod to my sister.


Tell hubby ALL. We need all. LOL. I just got a 32g iPad a few weeks ago too. Love it.

I really like the Candyshell case for the iPhone. It has a cushion layer inside to protect the phone. Got a teal color.

Carol


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Lol! Absolutely! Looked at that case on Amazon. It's very nice!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yay! I bought my 32g iPhone in white.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Vet said:


> Yay! I bought my 32g iPhone in white.


Congratulations. You'll love it. I got the black, but my neighbor got a white one and it is nice.

Carol


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've decided to wait and get the iPhone 5 when it ships. I'll probably go with a 32 or 64 gig unit from AT&T. The 16 gig model from Virgin Mobile just isn't going to do the trick.

Mike


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

@sadievan, thanks! Now to figure out how to stop ending calls with my cheek.   

@jmiked, I really wanted to wait for the iPhone 5, but I didn't want to give up my Verizon unlimited data. I agree with on 16g, I will have lots of photos, some music and audiobooks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Vet said:


> @jmiked, I really wanted to wait for the iPhone 5, but I didn't want to give up my Verizon unlimited data. I agree with on 16g, I will have lots of photos, some music and audiobooks.


I hear you. I only average about 300-400 megabytes of data usage a month, so I'm not worried about changing from my "unlimited" plan to 3 gigabyte plan. The 300 megabyte plan might even do in a pinch.

Mike


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I usually average less than a gig, but every now and then, I like to stream Pandora


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Vet said:


> @sadievan, thanks! Now to figure out how to stop ending calls with my cheek.
> 
> @jmiked, I really wanted to wait for the iPhone 5, but I didn't want to give up my Verizon unlimited data. I agree with on 16g, I will have lots of photos, some music and audiobooks.


Wonder if AT&T will follow along and change their unlimited data too. Was able to keep mine with my upgrade. Husband is due for upgrade in October.

Carol


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

If I remember, AT&T did this with data plans for iPad. Folks were grandfathered into unlimited data, new customers had to buy 250mb or 2g. They will probably do the same as Verizon.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Vet said:


> If I remember, AT&T did this with data plans for iPad. Folks were grandfathered into unlimited data, new customers had to buy 250mb or 2g. They will probably do the same as Verizon.


They probably will do the same. I'm usually low too. Husband uses even less. My son in law gets notices and throttled cause he streams pandora a lot.

Carol


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I don't think I've every used more than 500mb of data since getting my iPhone last fall.  I have wifi home and at work and that gets used for streaming Pandora, NPR etc. which is really the only data intense things I do on the phone.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

If I were able to use wifi at work, I wouldn't need to buy much data.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Vet said:


> new customers had to buy 250mb or 2g.


300mb for $20/mo. or 3g for $30/mo. in the latest plans, IIRC.

Mike


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Actually, that's not bad.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is a link to some helpful tips on battery life for the 4S. It's from Kim Komando's site.

http://www.komando.com/tips/index.aspx?id=12719&utm_medium=nl&utm_source=notd&utm_content=2012-06-22-article&utm_campaign=end-c&page=1

Carol


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I got my first iPhone when the 4S came out and the plain ol' 4 was reduced to $99. However the $99 special was for an 8 gig model only. So I still keep music on a separate iPod, and the games and apps I have on the phone have plenty of room.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Yeah, I wanted my phone to replace my iPod. When I bought my Fire, I realized that an 8g device is not too bad.

Sadievan, list of tips is really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

Vet said:


> Yeah, I wanted my phone to replace my iPod. When I bought my Fire, I realized that an 8g device is not too bad.
> 
> Sadievan, list of tips is really helpful. Thanks!


You're welcome.

Carol


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Vet said:


> @sadievan, thanks! Now to figure out how to stop ending calls with my cheek.


If you're ending calls with your cheek without pulling the phone away from your head, the proximity sensor on your phone is bad and you should get it (the phone) replaced by Apple. The display should turn off when it gets within about an inch of your face. I can actually see mine shut off in my peripheral vision, so it does so at a pretty decent distance.


----------

